
Sea Ice Growth Slows Long-Term Decline? - Bang2Bay
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2018/wintertime-arctic-sea-ice-growth-slows-long-term-decline-nasa
======
Bang2Bay
Title is highly misleading imo.

Article does talk about 'negative' impact of climate change.

